# Brina is home!



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

Brina is home and boy oh boy, I didn’t know a 7 week and 5 day old puppy could run so fast. She’s adorable and fun. Very playful and sweet. But no where near potty trained. So the potty adventure has begun. All advice welcome.


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

MsTalika said:


> Brina is home and boy oh boy, I didn’t know a 7 week and 5 day old puppy could run so fast. She’s adorable and fun. Very playful and sweet. But no where near potty trained. So the potty adventure has begun. All advice welcome.


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

Brina’s first hair cut. I’m new to grooming. Hopefully I get better. I read through comments and bought tools that were suggested. I need lots of practice.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

That's a very nice job of a first haircut! She is so cute! I love those dark brown eyes - she will melt your heart.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Just try to be present on the first day. All the youtube videos and research you've done will get you through the first week or two.

Track the weight of your puppy every week on like a Friday - Get on the scale by yourself, then grab the puppy and get on the scale, then subtract the difference. This will be helpful information for your vet to have consistent information on weight because "stuff" will happen and this way your not guessing.


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

Johanna said:


> That's a very nice job of a first haircut! She is so cute! I love those dark brown eyes - she will melt your heart.


Thank you, she didn’t keep still at all


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Just try to be present on the first day. All the youtube videos and research you've done will get you through the first week or two.
> 
> Track the weight of your puppy every week on like a Friday - Get on the scale by yourself, then grab the puppy and get on the scale, then subtract the difference. This will be helpful information for your vet to have consistent information on weight because "stuff" will happen and this way your not guessing.


Thank you I need to be aware of these things. I will start in the morning. I appreciate the advice and suggestions


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations to you and Brina! She's adorable! 
If you catch her in the act of peeing or pooping, scoop her up asap (yes, during the act) and bring her to her potty place then tell her "go potty", or whatever command you wish. If you find a spot of pee or poop somewhere, just clean it up (enzyme cleaner) and continue, no punishment to the pup. The training opportunity has been missed.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Brian is adorable and you did a great job shaving her face. It gets easier.

I followed Dr Dumbar’s toilet training. There’s two stages to toilet training. The first is teaching which surface is appropriate… grass versus carpet which doesn’t take too long. The second is dependent on maturity. Some time around 6 months old the puppy can physically hold urine and stool like an adult dog … you see a slow progress from young puppy not being able to wait long, to them being able to hold it longer and longer. It’s neuromuscular control. The key to success is remembering any accident is your mistake, not the puppy’s so never punish, just clean up and learn from the experience to plan better to avoid them. It’s tiring those early weeks, as soon as they can sleep through the night it gets easier and easier. 









Errorless Housetraining


Housesoiling is a spatial problem, involving perfectly normal, natural, and necessary canine behaviors (peeing and pooping) performed in inappropriate places.Housetraining is quickly and easily accomplished by praising your puppy and offering a food treat when she eliminates in an appropriate...




www.dogstardaily.com


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

This is what I have been doing. But she goes constantly. And her water intake is crazy. Not sure if I’m right or not but I don’t let her have water after 🕡


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MsTalika said:


> This is what I have been doing. But she goes constantly. And her water intake is crazy. Not sure if I’m right or not but I don’t let her have water after 🕡


 My puppy didn’t drink in the late evening into the night. Some have access to water 24/7 and others withhold at night.

I did have to watch the clock and take my puppy out a ton at the beginning. Slowly I realized if his nose was sniffing the ground he had to potty but early on I relied on taking him out every 1.5 hours. Then extended to every 2 hours etc. as described in that link.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Brina is gorgeous. 

I don’t believe in withholding water, ever. Peggy takes her deepest drink of the day as she’s settling in to sleep. If she didn’t have access to water at that time, she would be restless and uncomfortable, which leads to lighter sleep, which can lead to a more urgent need to potty.

That’s just one of many reasons I’m not personally comfortable with that.

Also: Brina is a teensy, tiny baby. She is likely far from being able to physically hold her pees and poos. Think of her as an infant for the first few weeks, at least.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Brina is so adorable. What fun you will have of her - enjoy puppyhood.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Brina is beautiful—I am partial to brown poodles! For my pup Hugo, who is now 8 months old, I followed Ian Dunbar’s method and it worked for us. It’s true that for quite a few weeks, you will be going outside very often. I withheld water from 9 pm on, got up 1-2 times per night at the beginning and very gradually extended the time between pottying until it was just once and then not at all. The first week Hugo slept through from 11-7 but it was just because he was so exhausted from all the new stimulation. Some good advice already posted here—keep your questions coming!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Beautiful Brina. She looks so much like Winnie when she was a baby. Happy memories


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Are you using jerky or super salty treats? Salt will mess with their potty schedule like it does for humans, lol. We (furparents) learn this one way or another.

To help you maintain your sanity, it's easier to remember "potty training is just a temporary phase" like it is for humans. There's little in your control even when you're trying your best. You can spend 40 minutes outside with no pee, come inside, and puppy pees on the floor lol. It happens. It's easier just to clean it up and remember that _it happens_. It's helpful to track when they go pee so you can _try_ to be proactive. Sometimes they'll pee on the floor when you're getting your shoes to go on outside... ah, 5 minutes too late. It happens.

We went through 4 of the janitory grade paper towel rools that are 12" in diamater and *more *to survive potty training. 

It's temporary.


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> Beautiful Brina. She looks so much like Winnie when she was a baby. Happy memories


Yay if she looks like Winnie. Winnie is beautiful


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Are you using jerky or super salty treats? Salt will mess with their potty schedule like it does for humans, lol. We (furparents) learn this one way or another.
> 
> To help you maintain your sanity, it's easier to remember "potty training is just a temporary phase" like it is for humans. There's little in your control even when you're trying your best. You can spend 40 minutes outside with no pee, come inside, and puppy pees on the floor lol. It happens. It's easier just to clean it up and remember that _it happens_. It's helpful to track when they go pee so you can _try_ to be proactive. Sometimes they'll pee on the floor when you're getting your shoes to go on outside... ah, 5 minutes too late. It happens.
> 
> ...


She hasn’t had a treat yet. I wanted to make sure she adjusted to new food before I gave her treats. So far it hasn’t been an issue.


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

a2girl said:


> Brina is beautiful—I am partial to brown poodles! For my pup Hugo, who is now 8 months old, I followed Ian Dunbar’s method and it worked for us. It’s true that for quite a few weeks, you will be going outside very often. I withheld water from 9 pm on, got up 1-2 times per night at the beginning and very gradually extended the time between pottying until it was just once and then not at all. The first week Hugo slept through from 11-7 but it was just because he was so exhausted from all the new stimulation. Some good advice already posted here—keep your questions coming!


I ‘m a brown poodle lover too. They are so dreamy to me


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

MsTalika said:


> Yay if she looks like Winnie. Winnie is beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

She is so beautiful! She has the sweetest expression. I have been thinking of you and wondering how your first days have gone. I’m so impressed that you’ve already shaved her face. I’m still working up the courage to trim Milo’s nails for the first time.

I’ve been using Ian Dunbar’s potty training method, too. It removes a lot if the guesswork. Even so, these first days are exhausting! Good luck! I’m looking forward to many more pictures of Brina!


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

No potty accidents in the house for two days, we are elated over here. It seems like my Shitzu potty trained her. She follows him. Now to make sure she doesn’t ever lift her leg. I’ve seen a girl dog do that. Brina has been nothing but joy, and she listens when you tell her not to bite or chew on something. But she’s tries everything. Even my plants which are my other babies.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

MsTalika said:


> No potty accidents in the house for two days, we are elated over here. It seems like my Shitzu potty trained her. She follows him. Now to make sure she doesn’t ever lift her leg. I’ve seen a girl dog do that. Brina has been nothing but joy, and she listens when you tell her not to bite or chew on something. But she’s tries everything. Even my plants which are my other babies.


Sounds like Brina is coming along just fine! If she's interested in your plants, be sure to know which ones are bad, or poisonous, for her.








15 Common Houseplants Poisonous to Dogs


Potted plants can add a pop of color to your home, but some common houseplants are poisonous to dogs. Swap them with these dog-safe options.




www.rover.com


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Brina is gorgeous.
> 
> I don’t believe in withholding water, ever. Peggy takes her deepest drink of the day as she’s settling in to sleep. If she didn’t have access to water at that time, she would be restless and uncomfortable, which leads to lighter sleep, which can lead to a more urgent need to potty.
> 
> ...


I also don't believe in holding water at anytime unless prescribed by my vet for surgery/medical reasons.
Please, do not hold water. Ivan(spoo) also always takes his longest drink before bed he has done this since his 2nd night(in his crate) home. He is gated in my room at night(10 months old and sleeps in my bed) so I keep a pail of water in my walk in shower for him. He is completely potty trained.
Infants are up and down all night and require milk and a change each time; our guys may have a bigger body but they have a baby brain for a long long time until their bodies can catch up. Be patient potty training really doesn't take all that long considering how long we will have our dog(12-15 ?years).


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Brina is so adorable! I really love her little brown button nose. Soooo cute!!!


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Sounds like Brina is coming along just fine! If she's interested in your plants, be sure to know which ones are bad, or poisonous, for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing. I really appreciate iit. This is good information.


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

Life with Brina has been nothing but fun. Potty accidents are 1 a week for the last 3 weeks. She sits, and comes when called. Mouthing is not too bad. She sleeps from 7:45 pm-4:00 am before she lets you know she needs to go potty. 2nd visit to vet was easy. She’s 12 weeks today and 12.6 lbs. She’s growing about a 1.8 lbs a weeks. So fast.


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Brina is SO good looking! Love!


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

Mfmst said:


> Brina is SO good looking! Love!


Thank you 😊


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

I cut Brina’s hair again today. I took puppy coat down a little. I’m still nervous about doing the neck. One day I will be brave.


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

MsTalika said:


> I cut Brina’s hair again today. I took puppy coat down a little. I’m still nervous about doing the neck. One day I will be brave.


So, this is the easy way I do the face in a very specific order...

Start here:
2 fingers below the adams apple and make a straight line up to the tip of the chin below the lip. This is going to be the base of the V.
Then, pick a side of the face and make a line. Hole in the ear to corner of the eye. Trim the cheek to snout and under the chin and lips. Check the heat of the blade and take a break when you need to.
Then, do the other side of the face.
Eventually you will need to imagine a line from the hole in the ear to the base of the V we drew in step 1. Slowly trim away the unwanted hair until it makes a straight line.

Done.


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> So, this is the easy way I do the face in a very specific order...
> 
> Start here:
> 2 fingers below the adams apple and make a straight line up to the tip of the chin below the lip. This is going to be the base of the V.
> ...


Now I’m positive I’m not ready. I’ll keep going over these steps until I get a mental picture. I’m still looking for a mini Bravura. Can’t find it.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

MsTalika said:


> Now I’m positive I’m not ready. I’ll keep going over these steps until I get a mental picture. I’m still looking for a mini Bravura. Can’t find it.


Your right, the goal is not to dive off the deep end. Like you, I only did Basil's face too from 8 weeks -> 8-1/2 months because that was where I was most comfortable. You're doing great btw. Initially it's not about having the perfect tool, but rather starting to introduce the trimmer and vibrations and making it a positive bonding experience with Mom.

I was using a very cheap $30 grooming set off Amazon that fell apart after a month.










Amazon wants $190 for one. I bought mine august 31st there for $160. They're probably waiting on a cargo container out in the pacific ocean to come into Port of LA.


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Your right, the goal is not to dive off the deep end. Like you, I only did Basil's face too from 8 weeks -> 8-1/2 months because that was where I was most comfortable. You're doing great btw. Initially it's not about having the perfect tool, but rather starting to introduce the trimmer and vibrations and making it a positive bonding experience with Mom.
> 
> I was using a very cheap $30 grooming set off Amazon that fell apart after a month.
> 
> ...


This is so cute. I know I can’t find one anywhere. Brina is changing colors, so I took coat down a little. Her fur underneath is extremely light. So I don’t think she will be brown. Her green eyes changing too. I just sit back and watch the transition. The lightness was concerning at first because I thought it was thinning.


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

Life with Brina has everyone getting healthier just to keep up with her. She and the Shitzu get along and can recently be found sitting and sleeping next to each other. She doesn’t play fair her height and weight advantage over him is just mean at times. But he hangs in there.


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)




----------

